# Tesla, made in America.



## T4Texas (Jul 14, 2021)

Tesla's new car window sticker (not actually on the window) states: US/Canadian parts 60%. 20% parts mexico, final assembly Fremont, motor assembly: USA, gearbox: USA. and some more info concerning final assembly Fremont etc
Are other Auto manufacturers' now required to make statement on percentage made in America?
I was wanting to brag about how Tesla unlike the big 3, GM, ford, Chrysler is mostly made in America but with only 60% as stated not so sure.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, and, iirc, that has been the norm for over a decade now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I tried looking up some Ford F150 Monroney stickers online, and NONE of them display origin of parts.
Same thing for the Ford Mustang Mach-E.

How does Ford get away with that?


----------



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

garsh said:


> I tried looking up some Ford F150 Monroney stickers online, and NONE of them display origin of parts.
> Same thing for the Ford Mustang Mach-E.
> 
> How does Ford get away with that?


Excellent point.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I tried looking up some Ford F150 Monroney stickers online, and NONE of them display origin of parts.
> Same thing for the Ford Mustang Mach-E.
> 
> How does Ford get away with that?


I believe there is some loophole where if you don't claim it to be manufactured in the U.S. you don't need it on the label, or something like that. The origin section was originally intended to thwart companies from saying their car is made in the USA because the wipers were made in the USA.


----------

